# Hooked On Spots!



## DaddyPaul (Feb 23, 2008)

I am getting into shooting these daggum spots, especially the Vegas face.

I cannot shoot a 300 to save my life though!  I have shot two 299's, a few 298's, more 297's, etc. but always seem to blow it due to a lack of a strong mental game I reckon.

I made it all the way to the 8th end the other night before dropping my only shot on the way to a 299/16x.

I am gonna do it sooner or later.  I am shooting skinny arrows with a BHFS set up BTW.  

If I could learn to let down a few times a round when I start to come apart at full draw I think I would do better.  Thus far I just muscle through the shot and usually end up with something out of the 10.

Anybody else hooked on these little guys?


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah, but don't know about vegas style.  I saw on another forum a compitition that talked about ends and was eliminating shooters with the lowest number in particular ends.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 23, 2008)

Vegas face is just a three spot target and a game consists of 10, 3 arrow ends.  I like it better than the 5 spot for some reason?


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 24, 2008)

Still good shootin DP. I'd take that anyday. Get ya some fatboys and you'd be good to go.


----------



## horse2292 (Feb 26, 2008)

were do you shoot at? I like the vegas spots too.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 26, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> Still good shootin DP. I'd take that anyday. Get ya some fatboys and you'd be good to go.



I am dead set on getting my first 300 with skinnys!   I just sold a dozen GT Ultralight Pro X Cutters that I bought and never fletched up.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 26, 2008)

horse2292 said:


> were do you shoot at? I like the vegas spots too.



Mostly at home.  The local shop is getting new targets and I am trying to talk him into starting an indoor league as well.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 26, 2008)

You got 12 months to practice for the next Vegas shoot...get crackin'...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 27, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> You got 12 months to practice for the next Vegas shoot...get crackin'...




It might take me a while longer than 12 months to be ready for Vegas?


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 27, 2008)

Not if you're shootin that good w/ skinny's


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 27, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> Not if you're shootin that good w/ skinny's



At home, with nobody watching....................................


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 27, 2008)

That's why ya shoot flights...drop a few and you still have a chance at some money.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 27, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> That's why ya shoot flights...drop a few and you still have a chance at some money.



Doesn't look like you dropped too many!  What were you shooting, one of the new Airbornes, a Commander?


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 27, 2008)

I was shooting a Commander, 56#, 29 3/4", 2613s @ 33" with 300 grains up front.

Friday pretty much sucked with a 292, and then shot 299 Saturday, and 297 Sunday.  To give you an idea of what it sounds like in there....

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i199.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid199.photobucket.com/albums/aa47/Desert_Ram/PICT0005-8.flv">


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty dang loud!


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shooting Spots Is Easy..*

...Hitting the spot is the hard part...

2008 I got myself an "Indoor Bow".
Funny thing, My original 3D Bow did the trick....with a set of GT x-cutters non pros (silver lable)
to date 300 25x's....the high life..

Thats it...Have not shot a 300 since....

Congrats to you with the Skinys...


Bow Smith:good shooting..


----------



## 589 (Feb 27, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> ...Hitting the spot is the hard part...
> 
> 2008 I got myself an "Indoor Bow".
> Funny thing, My original 3D Bow did the trick....with a set of GT x-cutters non pros (silver lable)
> ...



I got your spots Ezra...   Come get some...


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 29, 2008)

*spot This....*



589 said:


> I got your spots Ezra...   Come get some...




I got your spots right here...


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I got your spots right here...



That's good shooting there Ezra...   Now move from your normal 8 yards to 20 yards...


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 29, 2008)

*I got no...*



589 said:


> That's good shooting there Ezra...   Now move from your normal 8 yards to 20 yards...



come back for that....I had to put at least 50 yards on it...LoL

trouble maker..


----------



## 589 (Feb 29, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> come back for that....I had to put at least 50 yards on it...LoL
> 
> trouble maker..



I've seen you shoot at 50 yards...


----------

